# steak and bj day came and went



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

and there wasn't a single thread about it.:frown2:


----------



## bankshot1993 (Feb 10, 2014)

I don't think many people observe it. I know my wife sure doesn't.


----------



## AtMyEnd (Feb 20, 2017)

We're all in screwed up relationships. A lot of us are lucky to get laid every once in while, let alone get a BJ. LOL


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I got mine!


----------



## Keke24 (Sep 2, 2016)

AtMyEnd said:


> We're all in screwed up relationships. A lot of us are lucky to get laid every once in while, let alone get a BJ. LOL


That is so sad geezum peas.


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

M'Lady had just had major surgery the day before. So she gets a pass! >


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

OMG, you're right!

Real Estate and I didn't celebrate steak and BJ day, but he's trying to stay away from red meat and gets bjs all the time, so it's not like it would be all that different from any other day.

But we also didn't do anything special for V-Day, either. I got him some heart-shaped gummi candies, and he got me a rose made out of either very thin wood, or very thick paper, and we spent the evening in, after he went to trivia (every Tuesday!). We had already established that we weren't going to do anything special for V-Day, because we agree that it's a stupid holiday.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Don't know what day is Steak & BJ, but I can confirm that I have had a lot of steak over the past few weeks lol. That is a .500 batting average


----------



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

I had a great peanut butter sandwich and fap day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

FeministInPink said:


> We had already established that we weren't going to do anything special for V-Day, because we agree that it's a stupid holiday.


I like the way you think FIP :smthumbup:


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

Was that yesterday? 
Damn, I forgot to have steak.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

EllisRedding said:


> I like the way you think FIP :smthumbup:


It's lame. Why do you need a special day to show your partner that you love them? If you have a good relationship, you should know (and they will show you) that they love you every day. Real Estate said, "Every day with me is Valentine's Day, baby!" and I told him he was a dork, lol. But seriously, he doesn't need a special reason to go out to a nice dinner, we just go out if we want to go out. (V-Day restaurant specials are a rip-off anyway, and the service is always awful.) And I wouldn't say that he treats every day like V-Day, but he is consistently kind, caring, sweet, and affectionate on a daily basis... and that's way better.

That being said, I do like some of the kitsch of the holiday. I like the stuffed animals and the heart-shaped candies and stuff like that, so I like a little something to mark the day, just because it's fun.


----------



## megamuppet (Feb 13, 2017)

Is this a USA thing?? Never heard of it!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Steak & BJ day...

...all I got was a cheese sandwich and a drawer full of clean underwear. But I'm happy, so I guess that is all that matters!

Badsanta


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

chillymorn69 said:


> and there wasn't a single thread about it.:frown2:


Methuseleh doesn't post anymore. That's why.

There would have been a poll and everything.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

AtMyEnd said:


> We're all in screwed up relationships. A lot of us are lucky to get laid every once in while, let alone get a BJ. LOL


That's for sure. I would be happy with being treated as a human being for once.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Well, I thought about it the month after Valentines day, but my wife will not do BJ's, so I just had steak. Oh, well. Still we have sex twice a week and I am extremely pleased about that.


----------



## heartbroken50 (Aug 9, 2016)

I'm on a special diet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

FeministInPink said:


> It's lame. Why do you need a special day to show your partner that you love them? If you have a good relationship, you should know (and they will show you) that they love you every day. Real Estate said, "Every day with me is Valentine's Day, baby!" and I told him he was a dork, lol. But seriously, he doesn't need a special reason to go out to a nice dinner, we just go out if we want to go out. (V-Day restaurant specials are a rip-off anyway, and the service is always awful.) And I wouldn't say that he treats every day like V-Day, but he is consistently kind, caring, sweet, and affectionate on a daily basis... and that's way better.
> 
> That being said, I do like some of the kitsch of the holiday. I like the stuffed animals and the heart-shaped candies and stuff like that, so I like a little something to mark the day, just because it's fun.


Agreed. I like the idea of it in the sense that it helps to force two people to maybe spend some time together that they otherwise wouldn't for a variety of reasons (case in point with my W, between work and kids we routinely go a week or longer with 0 alone time). I don't like the fact that it gets made into the end all / be all day for relationships where it appears to have just as much importance as celebrating an anniversary or birthday (those are really the only two dates that matter to me, and I guess Taco Tuesday!). As you mentioned, hopefully you are doing things for/with your SO frequently and not just on a day chosen by Hallmark.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Well it was a strange year for me. We usually celebrate in reverse. I get a present for VD and I grill her a steak and offer her the sexual favor of her choice for S&BJ day. She was very stressed in February It got so bad I almost returned the present I bought for her. So on V-day I gave her the present unwrapped. but she loved it anyway and wears it often. Then very much to my surprise she insisted on celebrating S&BJ day. Good news is my special diet includes lots of steak. The bj was pretty good too.


----------



## stixx (Mar 20, 2017)

Steak and BJ day is 2-3 times per week for me.

If you gotta wait for one particular day in the year to get it, you might as well shoot yourself.


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

AtMyEnd said:


> We're all in screwed up relationships. A lot of us are lucky to get laid every once in while, let alone get a BJ. LOL


Speak for yourself, every time I see my girlfriend it's bj day.

So many fish in the sea and most of you settle for washed up dead ones.


----------



## heartbroken50 (Aug 9, 2016)

BetrayedDad said:


> Speak for yourself, every time I see my girlfriend it's bj day.
> 
> So many fish in the sea and most of you settle for washed up dead ones.


Mr HB used to be lucky that way too... BJ 3-4 times/week, although steak less often due to high cholesterol. Unfortunately a good sex life wasn't enough to keep him faithful.

Sometimes there's a good reason things change, it's not always a dead fish.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Taxman said:


> Was that yesterday?
> Damn, I forgot to have steak.


3/14

is the day ......mark next years cal.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

EllisRedding said:


> Agreed. I like the idea of it in the sense that it helps to force two people to maybe spend some time together that they otherwise wouldn't for a variety of reasons (case in point with my W, between work and kids we routinely go a week or longer with 0 alone time). I don't like the fact that it gets made into the end all / be all day for relationships where it appears to have just as much importance as celebrating an anniversary or birthday (those are really the only two dates that matter to me, and I guess Taco Tuesday!). As you mentioned, hopefully you are doing things for/with your SO frequently and not just on a day chosen by Hallmark.


You can only suggest but not force. If your wife doesn't want to spend time with you, she'll just do something else that she has you believe she can't get out of. That leaves you with nothing...again. Then if you bring up to her that you did want to spend time with her, guess what, it'll be YOUR fault. That's why I favor not getting married, if this bull**** happens you can just pack up your things and leave her for someone who does want to spend time with you.


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

heartbroken50 said:


> Sometimes there's a good reason things change, it's not always a dead fish.


Sound's like you got one that needs to be flushed down the toilet.

Maybe you should hit up the aquarium store and find a new fish.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Since my wife doesn't "cook" is it ok if I do "take out"?


----------



## 41362 (Dec 14, 2012)

Got the steak, and it was fantastic, but the couch then used it's magic powers to render her unconscious. 

That's okay, though, she took care of the rest the next night. :corkysm60:


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

blueinbr said:


> Since my wife doesn't "cook" is it ok if I do "take out"?


Yes.


----------



## FORTIFIEDORANGE (Mar 27, 2017)

Married but Happy said:


> I got mine!


i got mine on day after valentines day, but my wife has jaw issues so she cannot allegedly do it for long, so we finish with PIV. so i get about 2-3 minutes of the best bj ever, and i don't think it is just my lack of memory of past ones, but it really is.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

chillymorn69 said:


> and there wasn't a single thread about it.:frown2:


Was too busy enjoying both to make a thread about it :smile2:


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Does giving a cow a bj count ... asking for a friend .... ?


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

BetrayedDad said:


> Speak for yourself, every time I see my girlfriend it's bj day.
> 
> So many fish in the sea and most of you settle for washed up dead ones.


I would have to agree. People who settle for sexless lives are mind boggling to me. My GF cooked my steak in an apron and nothing else with dessert after :wink2:. Only bad part was I had to go to work after that feeling like I needed a nap lol


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

I......Hate......You.......

OK, not really. Just really jealous, my wife things BJs are degrading and disgusting. OTOH, I live a near sexless life because other parts are very good. Is it the right trade - I'll never really know. 







Wolf1974 said:


> I would have to agree. People who settle for sexless lives are mind boggling to me. My GF cooked my steak in an apron and nothing else with dessert after :wink2:. Only bad part was I had to go to work after that feeling like I needed a nap lol


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

uhtred said:


> I......Hate......You.......
> 
> 
> 
> OK, not really. Just really jealous, my wife things BJs are degrading and disgusting. OTOH, I live a near sexless life because other parts are very good. Is it the right trade - I'll never really know.




It's not.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

EllisRedding said:


> Does giving a cow a bj count ... asking for a friend .... ?


Huh? :scratchhead::scratchhead:

Cows are the female of the species, so how could..... Never mind, I don't want to know.


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

I thought this thread was a joke! This is an actual day? Holy ****

When is the female counterpart day? 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

tropicalbeachiwish said:


> I thought this thread was a joke! This is an actual day? Holy ****
> 
> When is the female counterpart day?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


June 14th?


I think they call it C&C Day!


Actually, I just made that up..., but it's really any day my wife wants it.:wink2:


----------



## heartbroken50 (Aug 9, 2016)

tropicalbeachiwish said:


> I thought this thread was a joke! This is an actual day? Holy ****
> 
> When is the female counterpart day?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I had to google it :grin2:

interestingly, 3/14 is also Pi day.... so depending on your interpretation.....


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

🤣



heartbroken50 said:


> I had to google it :grin2:
> 
> 
> 
> interestingly, 3/14 is also Pi day.... so depending on your interpretation.....


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

megamuppet said:


> Is this a USA thing?? Never heard of it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Alternatives To Steak & Blow Job Day - AskMen

I actually look forward to October 14th, Avocado and Cunnilingus day.>

It doesn't happen as my wife isn't into that, but I can still look forward to it.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

EllisRedding said:


> Does giving a cow a bj count ... asking for a friend .... ?


*Hey, Ellis! Only if they're looking to get charged with say, bestiality!*


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

uhtred said:


> I......Hate......You.......
> 
> OK, not really. Just really jealous, my wife things BJs are degrading and disgusting. OTOH, I live a near sexless life because other parts are very good. Is it the right trade - I'll never really know.


Well look I get it's not always an easy choice but it is a choice. I have long said here and believe to my core that the reason I have never had a sexless or bad sex life is because I wouldn't tolerate one. I make that very clear in my realtionship and have followed through and left when I woman tried to use sex as leverage, power, treat, or weapon. I'm just not playing that.

You say you'll never know but you could it you wanted to


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

tropicalbeachiwish said:


> I thought this thread was a joke! This is an actual day? Holy ****
> 
> When is the female counterpart day?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


You might check out October 14th.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

FeministInPink said:


> It's lame. Why do you need a special day to show your partner that you love them? If you have a good relationship, you should know (and they will show you) that they love you every day. Real Estate said, "Every day with me is Valentine's Day, baby!" and I told him he was a dork, lol. But seriously, he doesn't need a special reason to go out to a nice dinner, we just go out if we want to go out. (V-Day restaurant specials are a rip-off anyway, and the service is always awful.) And I wouldn't say that he treats every day like V-Day, but he is consistently kind, caring, sweet, and affectionate on a daily basis... and that's way better.
> 
> That being said, I do like some of the kitsch of the holiday. I like the stuffed animals and the heart-shaped candies and stuff like that, so I like a little something to mark the day, just because it's fun.


He's a keeper!!  

I'm not married yet, but I really hope my relationship with my fiance doesn't morph into something sexless and passionless once we marry. That would really be incredibly sad, and I wonder if most of the stories on here started off really happy and filled with great sex, and then...what happened?


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Yes, but not in a reversible way. 

You do see posts here from men who's partners seem to offer to do anything sexual that the men might want, but those men are still not happy. 




Wolf1974 said:


> Well look I get it's not always an easy choice but it is a choice. I have long said here and believe to my core that the reason I have never had a sexless or bad sex life is because I wouldn't tolerate one. I make that very clear in my realtionship and have followed through and left when I woman tried to use sex as leverage, power, treat, or weapon. I'm just not playing that.
> 
> You say you'll never know but you could it you wanted to


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

uhtred said:


> Yes, but not in a reversible way.
> 
> You do see posts here from men who's partners seem to offer to do anything sexual that the men might want, but those men are still not happy.


No not really. I think much of a mans overall happiness is tied to his sexual relationship with his partner. I know plenty of men who are sexless and miserable but not many getting all the enthusiastic sex they can handle and miserable.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Plenty of steaks laying around in the ranch freezer... but alas, no BJ's!*


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

We've been averaging 2-3 times a day for the past couple weeks or so. My hormones are in an uproar. I actually forgot about S&BJ Day in all the activity.


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

MJJEAN said:


> We've been averaging 2-3 times a day for the past couple weeks or so. My hormones are in an uproar. I actually forgot about S&BJ Day in all the activity.


Wow that's impressive! 😁

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

heartbroken50 said:


> I'm on a special diet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Protien free?

No meat?

No sausage?

No trouser trout?

No big salami?

Most dietitians recommend a cheat day......better late than never>


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Got to be honest ....love them but not really interested in one from someone who dosen't like to give them. Because they suck from someone who isn't into giving. As a matter of fact its like that with sex in general.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

its a great idea, but is just not catching on.


----------



## heartbroken50 (Aug 9, 2016)

chillymorn69 said:


> Protien free?
> 
> No meat?
> 
> ...


LOL... no steak...
And no more BJs for Mr HB as he was a bit overly fond of the "cheat day"



chillymorn69 said:


> Got to be honest ....love them but not really interested in one from someone who dosen't like to give them. Because they suck from someone who isn't into giving. As a matter of fact its like that with sex in general.


Sadly, I actually love to give... and this was Mr HB's favorite activity... preferring to finish that way. I do miss it... I miss all sex of course, but definitely the giving nature of the BJ I miss in particular. Going from a great sex life to solo soothing after d-day sucks (and not in a good way).


----------



## Capster (Jun 10, 2014)

DayOne said:


> M'Lady had just had major surgery the day before. So she gets a pass! >


Passes should be given only if it was oral surgery.


----------



## Capster (Jun 10, 2014)

Does chicken and BJ count?


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Capster said:


> Does chicken and BJ count?




No. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

uhtred said:


> my wife things BJs are degrading and disgusting. OTOH, I live a near sexless life


I'd actually completely respect your wife's position on BJs if:

1) You were still getting laid 3-5 times a week (clearly not your case)

2) She wasn't expecting any type of oral in return. Otherwise it's hypocrisy.



Wolf1974 said:


> No not really. I think much of a mans overall happiness is tied to his sexual relationship with his partner. I know plenty of men who are sexless and miserable but not many getting all the enthusiastic sex they can handle and miserable.


QFT - Good food and good sex and you will make 95% of men very happy.


----------



## Edo Edo (Feb 21, 2017)

chillymorn69 said:


> and there wasn't a single thread about it.:frown2:




Not a word about this anywhere. Sorry we missed it. Such a great idea for a holiday too. It's exactly what they should replace Columbus Day with as a national holiday...


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

heartbroken50 said:


> LOL... no steak...
> And no more BJs for Mr HB as he was a bit overly fond of the "cheat day"
> 
> :crying:
> ...


I just don't get the I'm an low down cheater thing. I mean really is it worth it? especially when you have someone ready and willing. 

Not familiar with your story are you trying to R

opps just read your thread about the sexing now I remember.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

tropicalbeachiwish said:


> Wow that's impressive! 😁
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I seriously feel like some kind of creeper. I've always been HD, but this is ridiculous. I actually had to convince myself not to pounce on the poor man this morning just to give him a 12 hour break. If this keeps on he'll end up hospitalized for exhaustion and dehydration.


----------



## heartbroken50 (Aug 9, 2016)

chillymorn69 said:


> I just don't get the I'm an low down cheater thing. I mean really is it worth it? especially when you have someone ready and willing.
> 
> Not familiar with your story are you trying to R


It's a long story... the 5 cent version: married 20 years, 3 kids. Lots of struggles, but overall I thought it was a solid marriage... best friends, date nights, great sex life ... I thought we were happy. 

A few years ago, Mr HB became sick (stage 4 cancer) and we went through hell. He then had a sexting affair as an escape, and got caught. We tried to R (well I did), but it seems he was only interested in the hyper-bonding sex as he never showed any real remorse and just wanted me to get over it. The sad thing is, I think I could have forgiven his need to escape if he could have just admitted that it was wrong and acknowledged the hurt he caused. He still doesn't think he really did anything wrong.

Now we live separate but together...room-mates. Cancer has returned and is now inoperable. If not for his health, I'm pretty sure we'd be divorcing. But it seems like a wasted effort given what the future holds for him.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

heartbroken50 said:


> It's a long story... the 5 cent version: married 20 years, 3 kids. Lots of struggles, but overall I thought it was a solid marriage... best friends, date nights, great sex life ... I thought we were happy.
> 
> A few years ago, Mr HB became sick (stage 4 cancer) and we went through hell. He then had a sexting affair as an escape, and got caught. We tried to R (well I did), but it seems he was only interested in the hyper-bonding sex as he never showed any real remorse and just wanted me to get over it. The sad thing is, I think I could have forgiven his need to escape if he could have just admitted that it was wrong and acknowledged the hurt he caused. He still doesn't think he really did anything wrong.
> 
> Now we live separate but together...room-mates. Cancer has returned and is now inoperable. If not for his health, I'm pretty sure we'd be divorcing. But it seems like a wasted effort given what the future holds for him.


I am so sorry! 20 years and three children, that is probably a lot of wonderful memories of better times.

I hope that some of your children live close. I know when my father died, my mom surprisingly lost it. She felt completely betrayed that he was no longer there to do the things that needed to be done around the house and property. Living just an hour away allowed me to help her make a transition that she didn't think she would have to make.

Good luck and be strong.


----------



## heartbroken50 (Aug 9, 2016)

Young at Heart said:


> I am so sorry! 20 years and three children, that is probably a lot of wonderful memories of better times.
> 
> I hope that some of your children live close. I know when my father died, my mom surprisingly lost it. She felt completely betrayed that he was no longer there to do the things that needed to be done around the house and property. Living just an hour away allowed me to help her make a transition that she didn't think she would have to make.
> 
> Good luck and be strong.



Our kids are younger so still at home.... 11, 15 and 17. Our oldest is heading to college across the country in the fall. I never expected to be going through all of this at our age... he is 51, I am 46.

Well, sorry for the T/J, but that's why no more BJs for Mr HB (at least not from me).


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

I learned of steak and bj day from this site, actually. I set it up in my Google calendar, so for two years it's been observed in my household 😊


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

lucy999 said:


> I learned of steak and bj day from this site, actually. I set it up in my Google calendar, so for two years it's been observed in my household 😊


You are awesome!

So many women act like its some horrible holiday 
. Say things like its just a made up holiday so MEN can get a blow job. Yea maybe its true . Would it really hurt them to play along and make their husband or boyfriend feel special.

But they sure Expect a special time for V_day.

I'm sick of the female double standard.

All the cool sexual women on tam excluded of course:smile2:


----------

